
New IBM computer chip mimics the human brain - bgurupra
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/08/18/ibm.brain.chip/index.html?hpt=hp_c2
======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2902833> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2900896> (hothardware.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2900685> (cnn.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2900593> (technologyreview.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899885> (popsci.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899850> (cbsnews.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899643> (cbsnews.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899299> (computing.co.uk) <\- some
discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2898229> (venturebeat.com) <\- lots of
comments

